# Huffy Rawhide



## HoldenMyOwn (Jun 8, 2011)

Can you give me any ideas on this? I haven't found much info.
Huffy Rawhide






Thank You!


----------



## jpromo (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a neat little bugger there. Looks like Huffy trying to blend the muscle bike craze and the newly invented mountain bike in the late 70s. Don't have any helpful info but it's a neat find. The caked-on dirt is a nice touch to the cowpoke colors and styling!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 8, 2011)

I just sold a REAL NICE Sante Fe along with a parts version styled veyr much like that. I guess Huffy was on a western streak? I they they look neat! This particular bike is from the late 70s.


----------



## HoldenMyOwn (Jun 9, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> I just sold a REAL NICE Sante Fe along with a parts version styled veyr much like that. I guess Huffy was on a western streak? I they they look neat! This particular bike is from the late 70s.




I've seen a similar Huffy that was a Desperado.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh yea! I forgot about that. There was also a "Desert Rose" now that I think of it.


----------



## HoldenMyOwn (Jun 9, 2011)

The guy wants $40 for it.


----------



## Craiggo (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a rawhide with a cooler banana seat on it that says rawhide on it but has a big ol rip but yeah my dad bought that at an auction a while back for a dollar so forty sounds pretty good


----------



## partsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

Craiggo said:


> I have a rawhide with a cooler banana seat on it that says rawhide on it but has a big ol rip but yeah my dad bought that at an auction a while back for a dollar so forty sounds pretty good




Thats another thing I've noticed. Some of these seats have a fancy design and logo embosed in them, while others are mroe simple. I think it was model year thing. But yea, $40 sounds decent, but I always will try to go down.


----------



## dbo550 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a rawhide, it was my first "new" bike that I got it for my 10th b-day in 1980. New mine came a drag slick on the back and tassels in the grips. I got a hutch pro racer the two years later and never rode the rawhide anymore.I've been thinking about selling it.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 5, 2011)

If that bike is original, it should sell very fast.


----------

